# A new video of "Wally"



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I just loaded a movie that I made of my cockatiel, Wally, this morning. He was cutting up. Some mornings he acts silly and some mornings he doesn't. What he's doing is "talking" to my foot. I have my foot on the seat part of the chair and I guess he's flirting with it? I don't know, he just has this thing for feet as long as you have a sock on. Silly bird.........LOL

http://www.youtube.com/?v=5FFHhVJiH3Q


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Cute Bird*

Is it an eagle or a cockatiel. Hey, did you check out the other clips? One pair was dancing.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

yea, there are some pretty cute videos on there of cockatiels. wish mine was as calm and friendly as those two..........WAlly has a mind of his own and the older he gets, the more independent he gets.....


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Renee, that was great! Wally sure is a ham. Is he what you call a grey pearl? We hope to get our new baby in about two weeks. We want a male but the breeder said she can't tell them apart so we may have to get some DNA testing done of the feathers. 

Maggie


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Renee, 

Aww, Wally is so cute! I had two cockatiesl before, they are very charming and wonderful little birds. Noisy, but great when they are tame...mine weren't all that tame, one wasn't too bad but his mate never always skittish and nervous from the day I got her.

Thanks for sharing this video though


----------



## armin369 (Jan 7, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> I just loaded a movie that I made of my cockatiel, Wally, this morning. He was cutting up. Some mornings he acts silly and some mornings he doesn't. What he's doing is "talking" to my foot. I have my foot on the seat part of the chair and I guess he's flirting with it? I don't know, he just has this thing for feet as long as you have a sock on. Silly bird.........LOL
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/?v=5FFHhVJiH3Q


yes they like socks.....i had 2 pair of them in my cpuntry and i got 23 babies from them.....
they will tear up a sock and love boiled eggs


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Renee, that was great! Wally sure is a ham. Is he what you call a grey pearl? We hope to get our new baby in about two weeks. We want a male but the breeder said she can't tell them apart so we may have to get some DNA testing done of the feathers.
> 
> Maggie


I honestly don't know what the color is called but "grey pearl" sounds good to me!!LOL


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

armin369 said:


> yes they like socks.....i had 2 pair of them in my cpuntry and i got 23 babies from them.....
> they will tear up a sock and love boiled eggs


I give Wally scrambled eggs. He loves those. Never tried boiled eggs though.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

He is adorable, what a cutie,
Thanks for the video.

Reti


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a sweetie! He sure was trying to impress your foot.


----------



## Pikachu23739 (Jan 6, 2006)

aww..look at that beautiful cockateil


----------



## Pikachu23739 (Jan 6, 2006)

Pikachu23739 said:


> aww..look at that beautiful cockateil


*www.freewebs.com/westiofengland/ here is my site need pics will you donate some*


----------

